# 26 inch 1981 Mongoose KOS Kruiser Chrome



## jmagruder10 (Jul 30, 2011)

Picked this up at a garage sale this moring for $5.  Someone put gears on the bike at some time, but all parts are same vintage as bike.
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P7290351.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P7290353.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P7290352.jpg


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 31, 2011)

*Wow*



jmagruder10 said:


> Picked this up at a garage sale this moring for $5.  Someone put gears on the bike at some time, but all parts are same vintage as bike.
> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P7290351.jpg
> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P7290353.jpg
> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P7290352.jpg




Great Find.  I have 2 Kos Kruisers.  Both were a bit more than $5.

Congrats.  Let me know if you want to 100x your money


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 1, 2011)

>>A W E S O M E <<


----------



## jmagruder10 (Aug 2, 2011)

hzqw2l said:


> Great Find.  I have 2 Kos Kruisers.  Both were a bit more than $5.
> 
> Congrats.  Let me know if you want to 100x your money




I sold it local for $600 I think that was a great deal for the buyer and I am not complaining about a $595 profit.


----------



## gtrick82 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Kos kruiser*

Holy crap I just stumbled across this forum. I might seriously have to consider selling mine. 1980-81 blue, all original except for seat and tires. Never raced or even road hard. Chrome excellent, very little surface around joints. All decals original and in excellent condition. Even have original brochure and owners manual!


----------



## Danimal (Dec 4, 2011)

gtrick82 said:


> Holy crap I just stumbled across this forum. I might seriously have to consider selling mine. 1980-81 blue, all original except for seat and tires. Never raced or even road hard. Chrome excellent, very little surface around joints. All decals original and in excellent condition. Even have original brochure and owners manual!




gtrick, I sent you a PM.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

jmagruder10 said:


> I sold it local for $600 I think that was a great deal for the buyer and I am not complaining about a $595 profit.




I sent you PM befor I saw this post  I was going to offer $750.00 shipped for it  but I gueee I'm too late


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

gtrick82 said:


> Holy crap I just stumbled across this forum. I might seriously have to consider selling mine. 1980-81 blue, all original except for seat and tires. Never raced or even road hard. Chrome excellent, very little surface around joints. All decals original and in excellent condition. Even have original brochure and owners manual!




PM sent and I will be any other price


----------

